# Smith and Wesson 327 2"



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

So I just ordered a Smith and Wesson 327 2" revolver. Can anyone recommend an OWB holster?


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Found a very nice OWB from Speed Beez on sale.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Great looking wheel gun you got there!


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

berettatoter said:


> Great looking wheel gun you got there!


Thanks. I've owed revolvers in the past but nothing even come close to this beauty.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

that's a model 327 chambered in .358 correct. Nice! I prefer a stubby chambered in .327 (just a bit slimmer) and like yours it takes a variety of cartridge's which makes it fun.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Donel said:


> that's a model 327 chambered in .358 correct. Nice! I prefer a stubby chambered in .327 (just a bit slimmer) and like yours it takes a variety of cartridge's which makes it fun.


Am I missing something here, or did you just do a typo, in regards to the .358 statement?

It's been a good while since I've looked at any new S&W revolvers. Is .327 a new caliber? All these model numbers and calibers are messing with my head.............

Also, shocked to my core in regards to what some of these new(er) S&W's are retailing for.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

The 327 is basically a .32caliber on steroids. There is .32 short, .32 ACP, .32 long, .32 H&R magnum, .327 Federal magnum Each one longer and more powerful then the previous. The Short and the ACP are the same length. A pistol chambered in 327 can use any one of them. The S.M opening this thread is a model 327 which is chambered in 358, and can fire.38special.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Donel said:


> The 327 is basically a .32caliber on steroids. There is .32 short, .32 ACP, .32 long, .32 H&R magnum, .327 Federal magnum Each one longer and more powerful then the previous. The Short and the ACP are the same length. A pistol chambered in 327 can use any one of them. The S.M opening this thread is a model 327 which is chambered in 358, and can fire.38special.


Okay, and thanks for the needed education. I've got the .327 down pretty good. Now, educate me on the .358 please.

Same principle / theory I presume?


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

When I mentioned .358 I neglected the word, "magnum" I guess the .358 magnum is the .38 special on steroids.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not a re-loader or a ballistics expert. What is the benefit of using a hybrid .32 cal. round for self-defense? It doesn't make any sense to me. 

Myself, I'd use nothing smaller than a .380, and that would be pushing it.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

The .327 Federal Magnum is a much longer round then the .32 The barrel of a .327 is much longer than the .32. The .32 long is longer than the .32 H&R and the .327 Federal magnum is the longest shell. As the length increases so does the initial pressure and the exit velocity. For instance the .32 short has a exit velocity of between 6 and 700 ft /sec. While the .327 Federal magnum has a velocity of 1350 ft./sec.

The same is true with the .357magnum and the .38 special.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Great looking wheel gun, very snazzy. Lots of people don't realize that a 327 magnum has more energy than a 40 cal S&W. Here is a link to 327 magnum data. .327 Federal Magnum Ballistics


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Minorcan said:


> Great looking wheel gun, very snazzy. Lots of people don't realize that a 327 magnum has more energy than a 40 cal S&W. Here is a link to 327 magnum data. .327 Federal Magnum Ballistics


Thanks for the link. I added the 327 to my carry rotation today and was very pleased with how it carried in the Speed Beez leather holster.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Very nice, I've considered getting a .327 but given my love of old school I'll keep on with my Model 60 in 357 Mag or Model 49 in 38 Spl As my EDCs. ... LOL

Model 60









Model 49


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

I hear you. Two very nice looking revolvers.


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

Very nice looking gun!


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks. I've been shooting pistols for many, many years but I must say I am really enjoying this awesome revolver.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Stimulus money! It will be my next purchase. In California, the "list" allows for 3 models only in 327, all Ruger's. I like the LCR with the covered hammer.


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Donel said:


> Stimulus money! It will be my next purchase. In California, the "list" allows for 3 models only in 327, all Ruger's. I like the LCR with the covered hammer.


The Smith and Wesson 327 is actually a .357 magnum and not a 327.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

"The Smith and Wesson 327 is actually a .357 magnum and not a 327."

Yes, we must remember that caliber and model number are different. (mostly) I did confuse the two, but comments in this thread have included the .327

The Ruger 327 LCR is a .32 caliber chambered for .327Federal Magnum, and /or any .32 caliber cartridge. The threads on this theme Has been mostly about little puppies with a big bark. The .327 has about the same bark as a .357magnum, little higher velocity and hits with enough force to perfectly flower a hollow point bullet. 

The pluses for the .327 Federal Magnum are less recoil than the .357 and carries 6 rounds not 5.The minuses are that the .327 has no reputation.

I'm sorry, I just love the .327.


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

No problem. I just mentioned it because I thought maybe the S&W 327 .357 is on the California list.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

I did see a S&W 327 with a 2" barrel, but you need the full model number to be sure. Here is the link:
https://www.oag.ca.gov/firearms/certified-handguns/search


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Donel said:


> I did see a S&W 327 with a 2" barrel, but you need the full model number to be sure. Here is the link:
> https://www.oag.ca.gov/firearms/certified-handguns/search


Its definitely on the list as 327 SKU 170245A /Alloy:Titanium; Stainless Steel Revolver 2" .357 Magnum. That's the exact model I just purchased. Good luck.


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Just ordered a set of Hogue Bantam boot grips for my S&W 327 in Cocobolo checkered to make my 327 more concealable. They are shorter in length than the stock grips and help with printing. This is what they look like compared to the stock grips.


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

So I've had my 327 for several weeks now and the trigger action has broken nicely. The 5 pull average on my Lyman Digital scale is 7.126 for double action and 2.319 for single. I thought about having my gunsmith do additional trigger work but based on the above numbers I decided not too and spend the $100 I going to pay to him to buy ammunition instead.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

I can only get 3 models of Ruger in 327 a nd two of them have barrel lengths of .182 inches and are very light weight, made with light weight materials except the barrels. They have a 3in model available in stainless steel. Huge difference in weight. I Love .327 but I'm in a quandary.


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Donel said:


> I can only get 3 models of Ruger in 327 a nd two of them have barrel lengths of .182 inches and are very light weight, made with light weight materials except the barrels. They have a 3in model available in stainless steel. Huge difference in weight. I Love .327 but I'm in a quandary.


The Smith and Wesson 327 8 shot .357 revolver is an absolute winner. If you can get one I would definitely go for it.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

I am apologizing again I keep confusing Model S&W 327 with Caliber .327 Federal Magnum. WE (I) am lazy about not putting a decimal when we mean caliber. I happen to be a nut about .327 Federal Magnum pistols.


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Donel said:


> I am apologizing again I keep confusing Model S&W 327 with Caliber .327 Federal Magnum. WE (I) am lazy about not putting a decimal when we mean caliber. I happen to be a nut about .327 Federal Magnum pistols.


No apology necessary. Easy to confuse the two.


----------



## NOLACENTURION (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm new to this forum, so if this is out of line, I apologize. I'm looking for a set of stock OEM eood grips for the 2" S&W 327… either the stock grips that come on the 327 or the stock grips from a 627 2 1/2 ". Anyone have either or both there willing to part with ?


----------



## NOLACENTURION (Dec 27, 2020)

sigmeister said:


> Found a very nice OWB from Speed Beez on sale.


Is this the one that accommodates the 2.5 inch ?


----------



## NOLACENTURION (Dec 27, 2020)

Minorcan said:


> Very nice, I've considered getting a .327 but given my love of old school I'll keep on with my Model 60 in 357 Mag or Model 49 in 38 Spl As my EDCs. ... LOL
> 
> Model 60
> View attachment 18489
> ...


Coincidentally, I have all 3 guns, except my 60 is a .38 spl and the other is a blue grip-safety Centennial. There is a place for these steel guns, which I've carried for 44 years as an LEO (still active duty). However, the weight and 5-shot capacity compel me to use them as backup to my Glock 19. The 327 allows me to carry the the revolver off-duty rather than the Glock ( I'm required to carry the Glock on duty). The .357 magnum caliber, 8 shot capacity, light weight, and moon clips for quick reloads allows me carry this beast as a primary for off-duty.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Minus-LOUD! Real Loud and a lot of flash. Recoil is harsh, not as harsh as 357 but still you can really feel it.


----------



## NOLACENTURION (Dec 27, 2020)

I got a long- desired model 327 for Christmas. Took it to the range today. Let me preface this by saying I'm an active duty police officer (44 years) and the first 20 years I carried 2 inch .38/.357s as a Narcotics detective & sgt. I expected this ultra light revolver to be similar to the Chiefs , 66 2 1/2", and Centennial. 38s I carried then but with 8 rounds. I couldn't have been more wrong. 
This model 327 has a trigger like butter, the fixed sights are dead on balls accurate and even with magnum loads, a pleasure to shoot. Other than the 4 inch Python I carried in uniform, this is the best revolver I've ever shot, and without doubt, the best snub ever, including the 2 1/2 " Diamondback & Detective Special I had as well. 
I love this gun. I have no reservations about carrying this when things get icky.


----------



## NOLACENTURION (Dec 27, 2020)

I got a long- desired model 327 for Christmas. Took it to the range today. Let me preface this by saying I'm an active duty police officer (44 years) and the first 20 years I carried 2 inch .38/.357s as a Narcotics detective & sgt. I expected this ultra light revolver to be similar to the Chiefs , 66 2 1/2", and Centennial. 38s I carried then but with 8 rounds. I couldn't have been more wrong.
This model 327 has a trigger like butter, the fixed sights are dead on balls accurate and even with magnum loads, a pleasure to shoot. Other than the 4 inch Python I carried in uniform, this is the best revolver I've ever shot, and without doubt, the best snub ever, including the 2 1/2 " Diamondback & Detective Special I had as well.
I love this gun. I have no reservations about carrying this when things get icky.


----------

